# poops only in my room



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

okay sorry if this is not in the right section please move it if it isnt. But my friend recently moved in with me she has a little weiner dog mix that is about 9 months maybe, she is very loving and smart. and for the most part potty trained because she coppies my dogs and uses the doggie do. but if i have my room door ope she ALWAYS poops or pees in my closet in the same spot! its driving me mad! i cant have my door ope in my own house? and my dogs not being able to go in there when they want bugs me. any ideas of how to make her stop? before she lived with my my friend lived in an apartment and the puppy was more or less litter box trained. but really she just peed there and pooed anywhere. she has seperation anxiety cuz her owner is hardly ever home, shes just a bundle of work, shes very cute and sweet so i wanna help her i just dont know how


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Answer:
1) Baby gate. 
2) Shut your door.
3) Talk to your roomate about the issue.

Sounds like she is marking your smell. This is your closet area right? Or maybe she wants your room?!?!  LOL..... Jk!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i have a baby gate in front of my door its just irritating that i have to have it.. maybe if i wait her out like a month or two she will stop? and yes its in my closet. its pretty big closet so there is alot of carpet space..and my roomate has NO CLUE about training a dog. i mean i feel like a full trainer next to her haha!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Lol! Well I knows it's irritating and it is your apartment. If you want to live in harmony with your room mate. I still suggest the baby gate for a few months. Also doing this is the easy route of keeping pee and poop away from your things. Hopefully after a few months she will bw use to her new home. I would still tell your friend to crate her when she can't watch her. That she is still a baby and get into things (like your room) she not to be into. I imagen she is small I bet you could find a crate for $20-$30 on craigslist. 

As far as training.... You can try but explain if she wants a well behaved dog.... She needs to invest more time with lil' girl. Maybe make it a thing you do together 15 mins each night.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah i guess ill just try and wait her out


----------



## sheep (Dec 2, 2011)

Maybe you can use something to take the scent away, and if that's not enough, put something that has a repelling scent.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah ill try that also. im just frustrated.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

Clean your closet out with that dog pee cleaner. There's millions of products for dog pee cleaning products out there. She keeps peeing there b/c it still has her scent there. Just be prepared for her to find another spot to pee/poop in. 

I'm sure you've figured out by now....Poor baby is NOT pottytrained. If she was, she wouldn't pee/poop anywhere unless it was an accident.

Somebody is going to have to start from the beginning and potty train her the right way. Read the threads on here about "puppies" and "crate training" Also, sounds like you need to have a talk with your roommate. There are things that she is neglecting to do as a dog owner. This problem could get worst if somebody doesn't start working with her now. Just b/c she goes out the doggie door...doesn't mean she's peeing/pooping outside. She needs to be supervised to MAKE sure she is peeing/pooping outside.

Just remember this....that little girl peeing in your house could also make your dog start peeing in the house to mark the same spot. AND if you have carpet, urine soaks down in the carpet pad underneath. Rotten smell that's hard to get rid of. If you have hardwoods...it gets in the cracks and rots the wood. Best plan of action is to work with her now as she is still somewhat a puppy.

Good luck


----------

